# Visual Basic > Reporting >  Print Barcode 128 in RDLC

## BSWhipp

I can print BC39 no problem but I need to print 128. I have no clue on how to do this. Its not just as simple as using the BC128 Narrow typeface. If anyone can point me in the correct direction, it will be much appreciated. Thanks

----------


## jdc2000

What happens when you try to print something using that font?

Do you get a barcode?

Does the barcode scan and return the encoded value?

Note that there are a number of Code 128 bar code fonts available, however, not all of them can create an barcode that will scan and return the correct value.  You may have to try some different Code 128 bar code fonts.

----------

